# the curse of "perfect score"



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

I recently met the 2nd owner of the car, and he gave me the lowdown on what happened. he is an older gentleman, not in the lowrider scene at all. he bought the car from an auction, knowing that a lot of the car had been swapped out or missing before insurance took it. he are some pics of how it arrived up here in Saskatoon Canada.


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

and then after It was completely repaired and In primer.........................................

the entire shop burned to the ground.


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Dam :wow:


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

there were very few parts that were not at the shop at the time of the fire. he had most of the interior at his home, which is now in a different 58 he built. and some of the hydraulic components were out at the time. I got these from him and have them listed on ebay.

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/131188780522?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2648

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/131188805271?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2648


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

holee fuck


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

Destined to be scrap metal. What that the only 58 in the fire? In the first pics I see another 58 in the back ground


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

Wow that's crazy fam :wow: 

LOL at how you put "cursed" on the eBay ad


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

BigVics58 said:


> Destined to be scrap metal. What that the only 58 in the fire? In the first pics I see another 58 in the back ground


I believe its a 61


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

WOW :wow: I always thought this would get rebuilt and come back out one day, guess not....

pinstriping on the car and ball milled parts done by the one and only Angelo RIP :angel:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Damn


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

That drivers side fender looks like it was still smashed and not repaired


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

cursed is right!!


----------



## BigTime77 (May 5, 2006)

Damn that sucks


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

That's crazy. How was it all repaired, when door, quarter and roof still smashed???


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

The car was ugly as fuck but it's crazy how this car was destined to not make it.


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

umlolo said:


> That drivers side fender looks like it was still smashed and not repaired





johnnie65 said:


> That's crazy. How was it all repaired, when door, quarter and roof still smashed???


 look closely at the damage, its different. this damage is from the heat of the fire and the roof collapsing.

and for those that are gonna suggest insurance fraud...............he had none!!!! the car had not yet been registered in Canada. therefore no insurance.


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Wow, just WOW


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks for updating us its sux to hear of this cars tragic life


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

umlolo said:


> That drivers side fender looks like it was still smashed and not repaired


thats because heat does some funny shit to sheet metal


----------



## ~Nancy's Lawyer~ (May 10, 2013)

Fear not. A hefty cash settlement was awarded as a result.


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

~Nancy's Lawyer~ said:


> Fear not. A hefty cash settlement was awarded as a result.


*A Perfect Score.....*


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

fawk


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Wow!

That is truly a curse!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Shitty deals.


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

Insurance monies :nicoderm:


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

???!!!oh shit?!:wow:


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

That's because the car was built on a Indian graveyard.


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

*Only YAHWEH is Perfect*

:roflmao: @ ***** graveyard


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

No great loss. Car was ruined the first time by that ugly paint job and over the top engraving, chrome, etc... I sincerely hope that the KISS and sophisticated method of building lowriders takes hold. Gaudy paint jobs, mods, and engraving really need to die.


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

elcoshiloco said:


> No great loss. Car was ruined the first time by that ugly paint job and over the top engraving, chrome, etc... I sincerely hope that the KISS and sophisticated method of building lowriders takes hold. *Gaudy paint jobs, and engraving really need to die.*


XMOTHERFUCKING2


----------



## Courage (Feb 16, 2012)

When you posted the words "new owner not into lowriders" I figure hot rods, or sky scrapers, not that whole thing burning. all I can say is


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

bwahahahahahaha at all the dumb fucks thinking a car will hold its shape in a fire...side note doh dat shit cray


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

elcoshiloco said:


> No great loss. Car was ruined the first time by that ugly paint job and over the top engraving, chrome, etc... I sincerely hope that the KISS and sophisticated method of building lowriders takes hold. Gaudy paint jobs, mods, and engraving really need to die.


Im gonna have to agree on this..


----------



## solid citizen (Jul 6, 2009)

elcoshiloco said:


> No great loss. Car was ruined the first time by that ugly paint job and over the top engraving, chrome, etc... I sincerely hope that the KISS and sophisticated method of building lowriders takes hold. Gaudy paint jobs, mods, and engraving really need to die.


----------



## E DUB (Aug 13, 2006)

elcoshiloco said:


> No great loss. Car was ruined the first time by that ugly paint job and over the top engraving, chrome, etc... I sincerely hope that the KISS and sophisticated method of building lowriders takes hold. Gaudy paint jobs, mods, and engraving really need to die.


Lol Ugly as fuck


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

dekay24 said:


> I recently met the 2nd owner of the car, and he gave me the lowdown on what happened. he is an older gentleman, not in the lowrider scene at all. he bought the car from an auction, knowing that a lot of the car had been swapped out or missing before insurance took it. he are some pics of how it arrived up here in Saskatoon Canada.


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

elcoshiloco said:


> No great loss. Car was ruined the first time by that ugly paint job and over the top engraving, chrome, etc... I sincerely hope that the KISS and sophisticated method of building lowriders takes hold. Gaudy paint jobs, mods, and engraving really need to die.


Everything in moderation. I want to see some simple linear engraving, not everything engraved has to look like a foil printed smedium shirt from New Jersey


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

What happened to it the first time?


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

I think it was being trailered or some shit and the trailer got fucked up along with the '58 or something along those lines.


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

Driver got cut off coming home from supershow rolled trailer around visalia /tulare. I saw it on flat bed when it was being towed home


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

umlolo said:


> Driver got cut off coming home from supershow rolled trailer around visalia /tulare. I saw it on flat bed when it was being towed home


wouldnt of happened if he'd of drove that car.....


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

elcoshiloco said:


> No great loss. Car was ruined the first time by that ugly paint job and over the top engraving, chrome, etc... I sincerely hope that the KISS and sophisticated method of building lowriders takes hold. Gaudy paint jobs, mods, and engraving really need to die.


:werd:


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

Hatters all of you.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Dam thats crazy shit


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

WThat car was ugly.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

It won 3time car of the year an nothing was able to touch it while it had its run so ugly or not it did its job


----------



## 956chevy (Mar 23, 2013)

Damn


----------



## 1SIKMAG (Jan 11, 2011)

Wow


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I seen the car I'm person I thought it was nicely built very good craftsmanship


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I seen the car I'm person I thought it was nicely built very good craftsmanship


x2,might not have been built to everyone's taste but can't knock the level of work put into it.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

FirmeJoe said:


> bwahahahahahaha at all the dumb fucks thinking a car will hold its shape in a fire...side note doh dat shit cray


x2 lol!


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

Personally I like how it NEVER rocked cruiser skirts


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

somebody post pix of the car when it got to auction


----------



## Mr Minnesota (Jan 31, 2005)

payfred said:


> Wow that's crazy fam :wow:
> 
> LOL at how you put "cursed" on the eBay ad


Might be harder to sell at that price with "cursed" in the ad.



dekay24 said:


> look closely at the damage, its different. this damage is from the heat of the fire and the roof collapsing.
> 
> and for those that are gonna suggest insurance fraud...............he had none!!!! the car had not yet been registered in Canada. therefore no insurance.


Did he say how much he paid for it?


----------



## ronkuan (Sep 26, 2008)

Definitely one of the baddest cars ever built. Craftsmanship untouchable. I've seen this car in person and all I got so say is DAM!!!

To those people talking masa lets see your rides!!! Haters gonna hate!!


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

Mr Minnesota said:


> Might be harder to sell at that price with "cursed" in the ad.
> 
> Did he say how much he paid for it?


lol. im pretty sure hydro parts cant be "cursed" I just thought it was funny because of the thing that happened to the car.

yes he did, although im not sure he wants me discussing that on here, I can tell you that it wasn't as much as I would have expected.



454SSallday said:


> somebody post pix of the car when it got to auction


the first pics are exactly how he got it from the auction.


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

I liked the car I thought it was bad ass loved the hydro set up it's sad to see a 3 time lowrider of the year end up that way( That wasn't a transformer car) Every thing done to the car was top notch done from front to back my 2cents


----------



## stympy (Jan 18, 2008)

damn that sucks! this car is the lowrider version of James Dean's Porsche


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

stympy said:


> damn that sucks! this car is the lowrider version of James Dean's Porsche


this *****:facepalm:


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

elcoshiloco said:


> No great loss. Car was ruined the first time by that ugly paint job and over the top engraving, chrome, etc... I sincerely hope that the KISS and sophisticated method of building lowriders takes hold. Gaudy paint jobs, mods, and engraving really need to die.


can't get a trophyata show unless you have it, shit a 2 year old can do it and still beat out a quality ride. Everything thing now is how much stuff have you done not how good you did it


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

JUST ME said:


>


So whoowns the cursed trike now?


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

How much did the car sell for in the auction?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

DRUID said:


> How much did the car sell for in the auction?


I stopped paying attention of the auction after bids went into the teens....and you could clearly see the frame was removed drivetrain and hydros


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

BOUNZIN said:


> can't get a trophyata show unless you have it, shit a 2 year old can do it and still beat out a quality ride. Everything thing now is how much stuff have you done not how good you did it


Everything on that car was flawless, including the ugly paint job. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, but quality can't be refuted.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

hotstuff5964 said:


> Everything on that car was flawless, including the ugly paint job. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, but quality can't be refuted.


You hit the nail on the head :yes:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

JUST ME said:


> QUOTE
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDSD-4pPrLM


----------



## 83lowlow (Sep 20, 2005)

Wow


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

Damn.....


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

damn


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

elcoshiloco said:


> No great loss. Car was ruined the first time by that ugly paint job and over the top engraving, chrome, etc... I sincerely hope that the KISS and sophisticated method of building lowriders takes hold. Gaudy paint jobs, mods, and engraving really need to die.





LURCH63 said:


> XMOTHERFUCKING2





jjarez79 said:


> Im gonna have to agree on this..





solid citizen said:


>


FINALLY!!!!! FUCK A CAR SHOW... POINTS RUIN CARS


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

milkbone said:


> FINALLY!!!!! FUCK A CAR SHOW... POINTS RUIN CARS


Agree 1000 percent


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

I agree too. point system did nothing for shows all i did was make all car's look the same.ridiculous engraving,radical cars that make no sense,too much gold plating.


----------



## eriksmonte (Aug 4, 2009)

This car may have burned down but look at the side trim its still on car how could they have gotten it back into shape sounds like an insurance job to me....


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

eriksmonte said:


> This car may have burned down but look at the side trim its still on car how could they have gotten it back into shape sounds like an insurance job to me....


Never go full retard:facepalm:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Haters please start a new topic discussing what should and should not be done to a "Lowrider"..
I could use a good laugh..
Thanks, James :drama:


----------



## ronkuan (Sep 26, 2008)

JustCruisin said:


> Haters please start a new topic discussing what should and should not be done to a "Lowrider"..
> I could use a good laugh..
> Thanks, James :drama:


X2


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

A lot of work went into that 58 TWICE :angel:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Lownslow302 said:


> Never go full retard:facepalm:


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## BOWTIE RIDER (May 21, 2010)

Ariztlan said:


>


I agree with you all. I would redo and go stock(my 2 cents)


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

BOWTIE RIDER said:


> I agree with you all. I would redo and go stock(my 2 cents)


 :facepalm: dumbass


----------

